# Xikar hygrometers won't calibrate



## gsantarelli1 (Dec 13, 2011)

In the past two weeks I've bought three Xikar hygros, two rectangular and one round. I've followed the instructions exactly, and cannot calibrate any of them. I actually thought the first rectangular one was defective which is how I ended up with two. 

I've done the salt test and used the Boveda hygro calibration bag/kit. When it hit the "calibrate" button, it reads 75%. Exactly one minute later, the RH number reverts back to what it was before I pushed the calibrate button. This happens on all 3, left in the bags for 24 hours. I've reset them, tried, tried again, same thing. No matter what I do they revert back to the previous number. This is driving me crazy. Am I doing something wrong? Could all three be defective?


----------



## JCMaduro (Aug 18, 2011)

Did you leave them in the bag when you pushed the button? The only time I had trouble was when I pushed the button after taking it out of the bag. Also take the battery out and put it back in before calibrating if you haven't done that already.


----------



## gsantarelli1 (Dec 13, 2011)

Yes, they were in the bag. Last night I reset both of them again, placed them in the bags around 9:30pm. I'm going to let them go a full 12 hours and try again. 

Maybe I'm confused on exactly how the calibration works. I thought when you push the button, it resets to 75% and starts reading RH from that point? Or does the device actually need to be in 75%, or near 75% to calibrate properly?


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

It took my Hygro display a while to catch up after the calibration. I'm not sure if that's the case for yours as well or not.


----------



## gsantarelli1 (Dec 13, 2011)

So the device doesn't necessarily sit at 75 once calibrated?


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Take out your battery's and put them back in.. Place in bag with salt/boveda for 72.. Hours.. Press calibrate while still Inside a closed bag.. The air inside bag will be 75rh.. When you press calibrate it trains your hygrometer that that 75rh inside bag is what 75rh is.


----------



## Milhouse (Oct 22, 2011)

gsantarelli1 said:


> Yes, they were in the bag. Last night I reset both of them again, placed them in the bags around 9:30pm. I'm going to let them go a full 12 hours and try again.
> 
> Maybe I'm confused on exactly how the calibration works. I thought when you push the button, it resets to 75% and starts reading RH from that point? Or does the device actually need to be in 75%, or near 75% to calibrate properly?


Keep in mind the xikar unit only calibrates to 75%. With digital units, they are most accurate near their calibration point. I have the xikar and the hygroset 2, and with the hygroset you can calibrate it using a 65% pack if you want to.

My 2 units are in the same humidor and are usually within a point of each other. I shut the heat off when I sleep, and my apartment gets cold in the morning... This is when the 2 hygrometers show the biggest variance. Sometimes 3 degrees. Once the heat is back on to 68 degrees or so, the both level out around 65 or 64% rh


----------



## gsantarelli1 (Dec 13, 2011)

KcJason1 said:


> Take out your battery's and put them back in.. Place in bag with salt/boveda for 72.. Hours.. Press calibrate while still Inside a closed bag.. The air inside bag will be 75rh.. When you press calibrate it trains your hygrometer that that 75rh inside bag is what 75rh is.


I did that last night, I'm about 12 hours into the process right now. I may have totally had the wrong expectations on how these work.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

gsantarelli1 said:


> I did that last night, I'm about 12 hours into the process right now. I may have totally had the wrong expectations on how these work.


I have 3 xikars rectangulars and they work fantastic.. All within a point of each other and I keep my humidors at 65..


----------



## gsantarelli1 (Dec 13, 2011)

Including these two have about 6 hygrometers, and honestly, the analog Credo I have that's about 10 years old is the most accurate.


----------



## gsantarelli1 (Dec 13, 2011)

Seems like they're working now. Definitely a mistake on my part. It's amazing what you can accomplish when you read instructions and take your time :nod:


----------

